# how do you find a counseler or therapist?



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

For me and my kids.

My lawyer think I should get my daughter into therapy and then closer to trial we can call the doctor in to testify how my wifes actions are messing my daughter up.

I really want to sheild my kids from all of this the best I can but I know they will have to be pulled one way or another at some point. Either with me or their mom.

Any help appreciated.

Also note I'm poor.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Getting your child into therapy is an excellent idea.

Getting your child into therapy for the sole purpose of using them as a tool at trial? Not an excellent idea.

Ask around, see what kind of sliding scale or pro bono counseling is available. If you live in a university town, there's a good chance you can get some pro bono counseling from practicum students.

Try googlling pro bono counseling [your town]. Call United Way. If you are active in a church, check with them to see if they have any resources.

But please -- do this because it is good for your child, not because it's going to be useful in a future legal action.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

First and formost it is for my Daughters well being. But I'm sure the therapist will be called into court. I don't want my kids in court at all though. 

I would try to get my wife therapy too if she would go.

Thanks,


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Not to be a downer but all the advice I ever got from anyone is that the therapist would have to more like a psychiatrist who could spend enough time diagnosing the person to definitively come up with some sort of diagnosis that would inherently endanger the childrens lives. 

I've had family members tell me "just call me up there and I'll make sure you walk out of there with full custody!" But it's counterproductive. From my experience the only thing the judge cares about is that the kids have food, clothing, shelter and a way to school. Other than that it's one lawyer against another fighting over your time and money. Just my opinion.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> From my experience the only thing the judge cares about is that the kids have food, clothing, shelter and a way to school. Other than that it's one lawyer against another fighting over your time and money. Just my opinion.


Read some of the OPs other posts, and you'll find another area that judges tend to be interested in.

OP - I don't have any good advice for you, except that you should interview any potential therapist over the phone before you have your daughter go to them. Make sure they have expertise in areas of juvenile sexual abuse and that they are open to exploring whether that is going on without preconceived notions.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

My counselor was referred by my doctor. Ask your primary physician for a list of counselors that they recommend and call and interview them. 

Good luck!


----------

